# Left 4 Dead 2



## M1ghtymage (4. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Am 17. November erscheint das lang ersehnte Spiel "Left 4 Dead 2" !

Allerdings stehen einem als Käufer gleich mehrere Optionen zur Verfügung:

Man kann sich das Spiel über Steam vorbestellen und bekommt dafür einen Baseball Schläger als ingame Item (der nach Angaben der Entwickler allerdings auch für alle anderen Spieler zugänglich sein wird) und Bill's Hut (aus L4D1) für das Spiel Team Fortress 2.

Wenn man sich die deutsche Version im Laden oder über Online Shops kauft bekommt man Waffen aus Counter Strike: Source für seine Left 4 Dead Charaktere: AWP Sniper Rifle, MP5 Submachine, SG552 Rifle, Scout Sniper Rifle und das Messer. Diese sind allerdings auch mit jeder anderen Version im Laufe des Spiels freischaltbar.

Eine dritte möglichkeit ist das Spiel in der PEGI Version zu kaufen. Mit dieser Version erhält man weder Hut, noch Baseball Schläger oder Waffen, lediglich das Spiel. Diese ist allerdings als Einzige eine ungeschnittene Version!!

Bedenken sollte man bei der Wahl, dass in der Cut Version nicht nur Effekte entfernt wurden, sondern auch Gegner. So wird man mit einer deutschen oder Steam gekaufen Version des Spiels nicht auf Polizei Zombies treffen, da die USK nicht will, dass man auf (mutierte kannibalistische ehemalige) Beamte feuert.
Das betrifft aber nicht nur euch, sondern ALLE, die mit euch zusammen spielen!!!
Zur Folge hat das ganze dann, dass bereits an einem Programm gearbeitet wird, dass Spieler aus Deutschland und Australien ausschliesst, damit der stark überwiegende Teil der Welt seinen Spaß am Spiel nicht vermindert bekommt.

Quallen:
http://steamcommunity.com/games/TF2/announ...357954773999838
http://www.gamestar.de/news/pc/action/mult...t_4_dead_2.html
http://www.left4dead2.de/Infos/2009/08/lef...estellt-werden/
http://www.hlportal.de/?site=news&do=s...mp;news_id=7266


----------



## Haxxler (4. November 2009)

Hmm Käsekuchen...*sabber*

Na also wenn dann natürlich Uncut ^^


----------



## Alion (4. November 2009)

Kääsekuchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Keine ahnung ob ich es mir holen werde. Teil eins war ganz gut, allerdings bleibt bei mir die Langzeitmotivation etwas aussen vor. Mal sehen.


----------



## picollo0071 (4. November 2009)

Habs mir Uncut bestellt


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Käsekuchen :O


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. November 2009)

ich glaube das mit dem Käsekuchen hätte ich sein lassen sollen, das verfälscht die ganze Umfrage weil das bis jetzt mehr als die Hälfte der Leute gedrückt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  verfressenes pack....^^


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

Gar nicht. Wozu auch? Ich habe mir Left 4 Dead 1 auch nicht gekauft, da das Spiel zwar ganz nett ist, aber nie und nimmer 45 Euro. Dazu ist mir das Spiel auf Dauer zu eintönig ... Valve sollte lieber mal an HL2 Episode 3 arbeiten, anstatt an Multiplayer-Shootern.


----------



## Topperharly (4. November 2009)

30 euro.... mh jo werd mir wahrscheinlich die pegi holen


----------



## Laz0rgun (4. November 2009)

*auf HL 3 wart*


----------



## Bader1 (4. November 2009)

Kann mir einer per PM sagen wo ichs mir Uncut bestellen kann?^^
Wills mit 3 guten Freundne online zocken *freu*
Wird sicher mega geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (4. November 2009)

Pegi Uncut. Ist schon vorbestellt. Der jämmerliche Versuch die deutsche Version zu "retten", indem man die Counter-Strike: Source Waffen integriert, prallte an mir vollkommen ab. Ich bin zwar nicht sehr gewaltverherrlichend, aber Blut etc. gehört für mich einfach zur Atmosphäre dazu.

@Bader: Die Pegi Uncut Version kannst du bei Amazon bestellen.

Was auch lästig ist, ist das in der Cut-Version einige Gegner fehlen. Spielt man also eine Onlinepartie mit jemanden, der eine Cut-Version hat, fehlen die Gegner für mich trotzdem, auch wenn man die Uncut-Version hat. Hoffentlich lässt sich Valve da noch was einfallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. November 2009)

vor Allem da man die CSS Waffen auch mit der Uncut Version freischalten kann, was auch für den Baseball Bat zählt. Trauern werde ich vielleicht um die Mütze^^


----------



## Alion (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ... Valve sollte lieber mal an HL2 Episode 3 arbeiten, anstatt an Multiplayer-Shootern.



Du sagst es. Es ist nun schon 2 Jahre her, dass HL2 E2 erschienen ist. Ich will endlich wissen wie die Geschichte aus geht.


----------



## Palatschinkn (4. November 2009)

UNCUT Austria FTW


----------



## picollo0071 (4. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> UNCUT Austria FTW


Genau so ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Abrox (4. November 2009)

Der einzige Grund mir L4D2 zu holen wär Bills Hut für TF2.

Aber 50 US$ für nen Hut ist mir zu teuer. Dazu ein Spiel das ich nicht spielen werde treibt das ganze explosionsartig nach oben.

Der erste Teil war ja nett für zwischendurch, aber nachdem was ich vom 2. Teil gehört/gesehen/gelesen habe ist das das Geld nicht Wert für mich.

Aber der Hut... Ne wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Palatschinkn (4. November 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Der einzige Grund mir L4D2 zu holen wär Bills Hut für TF2.
> 
> Aber 50 US$ für nen Hut ist mir zu teuer. Dazu ein Spiel das ich nicht spielen werde treibt das ganze explosionsartig nach oben.
> 
> ...



Jaja über L4D 2 wurde viel gejammert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.  Aber keine Angst das Spiel ist richtig gut zock die Demo schon etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Basterd (4. November 2009)

Natürlich Uncut... obwohl Käsekuchen is auch nice...


----------



## Abrox (4. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Jaja über L4D 2 wurde viel gejammert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nuja, L4D 1 hab ich auch nur gespielt wenn grad ne Lücke war zwischen MMO und TF2.
Nichts was man nicht schon gesehen hat.

Was soll man schon sagen, Serious Sam mit Zombies wa? Nur halt das der Endboss aus SS2nd Encounter fehlt. (Wer die Sterbeanimation kennt weiss was ich meine)

PS: Ich hab mal die "Steam Preorder" angeklickt. Wenn, dann ist das sowieso die einzige Option für mich als Steamgeilen Paypal User

Edit: Bei mir ist eh alles Uncut was ich über Steam hole. Von daher...


----------



## Kangrim (4. November 2009)

Ich habs mir schon Uncutt aus Österreich vorbestellt.
Dieses Spiel wird wieder "Der LAN Brüller".

Mike bleib stehen ich höre einen....


HUNTEEEEEEEEEEEEER!!!!!!!!!


xD einfach zum wegschmeißen die coolen Situationen.^^


----------



## Palatschinkn (4. November 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich habs mir schon Uncutt aus Österreich vorbestellt.
> Dieses Spiel wird wieder "Der LAN Brüller".
> 
> Mike bleib stehen ich höre einen....
> ...



Der irre Typ was dir auf die Schulter springt ist voll geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (4. November 2009)

wenn schon dann Uncut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (5. November 2009)

Für alle Leute die sich die Deutsche Version kaufen hier bitte lesen. 

http://www.giga.de/usernews/00021386-left-...st-unzensieren/


----------



## DeeeRoy (5. November 2009)

Ich werde es mir nicht holen. Bei "Left 4 Death" habe ich schon schnell die Motivation verloren, es weiter zu spielen. 
Da spiele ich lieber "Killing Floor", macht  meht Spaß...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (5. November 2009)

Naja bei Killing Floor machts nur mit 6 Spielern Spaß :/. Wenn ich mit 2 Freunden Spiele dann ist es sehr langweilig. Da macht mir L4D schon mehr Spaß.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

mal ne Frage zu L4D 1 wie isn da so der Singelplayer modus?

Macht die kampagne spaß oder is das eher langweilig?


----------



## Sascha_BO (5. November 2009)

Wenn dann natürlich uncut... und wenn sie es anbieten auch als Special-Edition mit Käsekuchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings nur wenn mir L4D-1 gefallen sollte.


----------



## picollo0071 (5. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mal ne Frage zu L4D 1 wie isn da so der Singelplayer modus?
> 
> Macht die kampagne spaß oder is das eher langweilig?


Der echte Single Player modus ist sehr kurzweilig. Es gibt einfach nur 5 Missionen á 4(?) Maps, welche man an einem Tag locker durch hat. Die Bots sind zwischen saudumm und noch dümmer, was nicht so lustig ist, wenn man einen Hunter auf sich sitzen hat, und sie daneben stehen und zuschauen.

Mit 3 Freunden die Kampagne machen,  ist da sehr viel geiler, aber versus setzt dem einfach die Krone auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. November 2009)

Uncut Patches würde ich nicht trauen. Zum einen weiß man nie ob es einen funktionierenden geben wird und wie lange der wirklich funktioniert -> tf2 hat z.B. momentan keinen laufenden. Zum anderen weiß ich nicht ob die Country-Blocker den Patch erkennen und euch somit nicht ausschliessen weil man mit Uncut Patch trotzdem die deutsche Version spielt....


----------



## Taelan @ Mannoroth (5. November 2009)

Wenn Zombies ballern, dann uncut!!! Pegi Version natürlich ;D


----------



## Gothic_1234 (5. November 2009)

habe vorhin die demo gezockt voll geil zwar sehr mager ie demo^^ macht aber fun


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. November 2009)

grad auf Expert gespielt. Habe vorher nur 1 mal ein Level in l4d1 gespielt, das war total hart aber geil^^


----------



## XXI. (5. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> grad auf Expert gespielt. Habe vorher nur 1 mal ein Level in l4d1 gespielt, das war total hart aber geil^^



Kann ich nur übereinstimmen, wir hams 20 mal versucht nie geschafft, ABER ES WAR SO GEIL!!
Einfach nur Hammer! Vorallem wenn man es mit 3 Kumpels Spielt!!
Und da die Demo Cut ist, muss ich sagen, dass es gar nicht so auffällt, ob ich ihm jetzt Arme, Beine oder Kopf einzeln wegschieß. Es sind einfach so verdammt viele Zombies teilweise, da merkt man das garnicht^^


----------



## Palatschinkn (5. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> grad auf Expert gespielt. Habe vorher nur 1 mal ein Level in l4d1 gespielt, das war total hart aber geil^^



Und wie hart hat dich der Tank rangenommen?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps. War letztens mit einer Deutschen gruppe im Experten Modus .War echt nur geil sind zwar ned weitergekommen aber der Spaß war Mega.


----------



## XXI. (5. November 2009)

Auf Expert is' es grandios, aber ich hasse es wenn sich einer denkt er müsste auf das Auto schießen und der Alarm geht los....


----------



## Palatschinkn (5. November 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Auf Expert is' es grandios, aber ich hasse es wenn sich einer denkt er müsste auf das Auto schießen und der Alarm geht los....



*Car Alarm Carl:*
 - Aktiviert immer die Alarmanlage... IMMER
 - Rennt aus nem Saveroom zurück, nur um auf das Auto in der Appartments Map zu schiessen
 - Ist meistens auch eine "Wally Witch Bitch"

*Wally Witch Bitch:*
 - Muss jedes Mal die Witch stören
 - MUSS!!!
 - Hat keine Ahnung vom Vorbeischleichen
 - Wird niemals das "Do not Disturb" Achivement bekommen


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Und wie hart hat dich der Tank rangenommen??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, sehr weit sind wir nicht gekommen^^ Der beste Run ging bis zum Gerüst. Davor sind wir dutzende Male am Friedhof gestorben


----------



## XXI. (5. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> *Wally Witch Bitch:*
> - Muss jedes Mal die Witch stören
> - MUSS!!!
> - Hat keine Ahnung vom Vorbeischleichen
> - Wird niemals das "Do not Disturb" Achivement bekommen



Also mit der Assault Sniper oder der Sniper die Witch zu stören find ich in Ordnung, natürlich wenn man sie danach abknallt ;P



M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Naja, sehr weit sind wir nicht gekommen^^ Der beste Run ging bis zum Gerüst. Davor sind wir dutzende Male am Friedhof gestorben



Wir standen am Ende alle auf dem Gerüst und ham geballert und mit unseren Bratpfannen zugehauen bis nichtsmehr ging^^

Appropos, wie findet ihr die Melee Weapons?


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. November 2009)

Lustig, viel besser als... naja vorher^^

Besonders die Gitarre, macht nen geilen Sound wenn man damit Köpfe einschlägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (5. November 2009)

Ich mag die Bratpfanne ganz gerne. Der Sound, wenn man jemanden den Kopf zerdeppert, ist einfach genial.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. November 2009)

Kaufen. Uncut. Jetzt.




ABER: 

Kein Geld also warte ich auf ein Special Weekend (Hab L4D für 18 € gekauft..)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (5. November 2009)

Ich find es etwas dreist, dass das ganze als L4D2 und nicht als Addon zu L4D verkauft wird. Imho ist es nciht mehr als ein Addon, aber so kann man ja nochmal Vollpreis verlangen 

Werd's mir erst kaufen wenn's günstiger zu haben ist. Hoffe da auch auf so ein Special-Wochenende in Steam .)


----------



## LiangZhou (5. November 2009)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ich find es etwas dreist, dass das ganze als L4D2 und nicht als Addon zu L4D verkauft wird. Imho ist es nciht mehr als ein Addon, aber so kann man ja nochmal Vollpreis verlangen
> 
> Werd's mir erst kaufen wenn's günstiger zu haben ist. Hoffe da auch auf so ein Special-Wochenende in Steam .)





Wirds definitiv geben (Gibts ja bei fast jedem Spiel)



Übrigens heute Demo gezockt, die Darstellung ist ja mal sowas von stylisch! Dieser Farbtupferstyle und das Interface, sieht so frisch und toll aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: Jukebox > all


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. November 2009)

Die Demo spielt sich wie ein Addon, das stimmt. Bei g2play gibts das aber schon für 32€ uncut und man bekommt die preorder boni


----------



## Bader1 (5. November 2009)

Wo kann ich denn die demo anzocken, bei STEAM ja anscheinend nur wenn mans vorbestellt hat...


----------



## jeef (5. November 2009)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/590/

einfach saugen....

btw. ich find doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht mein stil npcs zu killen^^


----------



## rovdyr (7. November 2009)

Hi,

ich hätte mir das Ganze auch eher als Addon gewünscht, aber so ist die Wirtschaft halt... Geld um jeden Preis... und das schlimme ist, ich bin mit an Bord.

Uncut Version bestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (7. November 2009)

Saug mir grad die Demo von L4D 2


----------



## LiangZhou (7. November 2009)

Ich spiel die Demo zzt jeden Tag mit nem Kumpel und muss sagen das die neuen Bossinfected richtig gut sind.

Vorallem der Charger ist sehr witzig, wenn der um die Ecke kommt und dich an rennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. November 2009)

l4d 
ist einfach ein game das man mit kolegen zockt für mich
zu 4t ne kleine lan machen

was zum trinken hin stellen und die party kann los gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist für mich kein cs oder sonst was das man im internet spielt sondern ein lan wir gegen bots game <3
mal kuken wies kolegen kaufen .. aber bei uns inna schweiz ist sowiso nie was zensiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einzig traurige find ich das vom entwikler nicht wie versprochen nur ein addon kommt sondern ein neues spiel welches nunja sehr sehr ändlich wie version 1 ist.


----------



## rovdyr (8. November 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> das addon hätte auch geld gekostet und weniger inhalt geboten +gleiche story nur fortgesetzt



Ja, aber ein Addon hätte man nicht für einen vollen Preis verkaufen können, wie jetzt den "zweiten" Teil.


----------



## Breakyou9 (8. November 2009)

ich hab mal ne Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei Steam gibts das für 134,00 € 

Pre-Purchase Left 4 Dead 2 - Four Pack
Includes four copies of Left 4 Dead 2 - Send the extra copies to your friends and you'll all get early access to the demo and exclusive in-game baseball bat.

sind das 4 Spiele?
also kann man damit zu 4 online zocken?


----------



## Nawato (8. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jop kann man.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Damit kauft man einfach 4mal L4D2 und spart Geld


----------



## Breakyou9 (8. November 2009)

dann gleich in den Warenkorb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (8. November 2009)

Kääsekuchen. Eindeutig.


----------



## F-S-N (8. November 2009)

kaufen werd ich mir wohl garkein viel zu teuer die dinger....irgent wann mal runterladen oder so....


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. November 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Damit kauft man einfach 4mal L4D2 und spart Geld



Naja, Geld sparen im Gegensatz zu Steam, aber Steam is auch  teuer. Und man hat die total geschnittene Version und kann vermutlich nicht überall mitspielen wegen der Countryblocker.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Naja, Geld sparen im Gegensatz zu Steam, aber Steam is auch  teuer. Und man hat die total geschnittene Version und kann vermutlich nicht überall mitspielen wegen der Countryblocker.




Über sowas mache ich mir keine Gedanken, ob Cut oder nicht geht mir schon seit Urzeiten am Arsch vorbei. Und vom Countryblocker hab ich noch nie was gehört, was ist das?


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

[28.17%]
sind für Käsekuchen

müssen wir uns sorgen machen?

ich denke nein!


----------



## Palatschinkn (9. November 2009)

Die CUT Version von L4d 2 soll um 40% schneller laufen als die UNCUT.


----------



## Nawato (9. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Die CUT Version von L4d 2 soll um 40% schneller laufen als die UNCUT.


Wo hast du das her? Will selber lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (9. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Wo hast du das her? Will selber lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hier


----------



## Nawato (9. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Hier


Oo das erste Spiel bei dem ich mir die cut Version holen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. November 2009)

Naja gut, wenn nen Haufen Effekte fehlen und Dinge vereinfacht werden wirkt sich das schonmal auf die Performance aus ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. November 2009)

Ich habe aus mehreren Foren, dass die Cut Version nur ein paar FPS mehr hat und der Ping 10 oder 15 besser ist. Nicht unbedingt ein Grund für mich, mir den Spielspaß versauen zu lassen^^.

Abgesehen davon ist das Eine Demo an der das festgestellt wurde und schon 2 Wochen her. Das wird denke ich nicht so in der Vollversion werden.

Und zu Liang Zhou: Wie schon beschrieben wurde auf Seite 1 werden in der DE Version einige Gegner rausgenommen. Das betrifft aber dann alle Leute die mit dir Spielen. Da viele Leute, die sich das Spiel gekauft und nun auch in vollem Ausmaß spielen wollen das nicht akzeptieren, gibt es Countryblocker, die Alle Spieler aus Deutschland und Australien vom Spiel ausschliessen (bzw. Spieler, die Cut Versionen haben).


----------



## Bader1 (9. November 2009)

hm hab die Demo, aber cut, jetzt hab ich i.wo gelesen, dass man irgendwo des umstellen kann das es nicht über Steam startet und dann uncut is. Weiss wer wie des geht?
Edit:
Gefunden!
http://www.facepunch.com/showthread.php?t=836639
Gleich mal ausprobieren...

EDIT2: Das Junglemesser geht ja mal total ab O.o


----------



## Palatschinkn (9. November 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> EDIT2: Das Junglemesser geht ja mal total ab O.o



Finde die Waffe mit den 60er Magazin fett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (9. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich habe aus mehreren Foren, dass die Cut Version nur ein paar FPS mehr hat und der Ping 10 oder 15 besser ist. Nicht unbedingt ein Grund für mich, mir den Spielspaß versauen zu lassen^^.
> 
> Abgesehen davon ist das Eine Demo an der das festgestellt wurde und schon 2 Wochen her. Das wird denke ich nicht so in der Vollversion werden.
> 
> Und zu Liang Zhou: Wie schon beschrieben wurde auf Seite 1 werden in der DE Version einige Gegner rausgenommen. Das betrifft aber dann alle Leute die mit dir Spielen. Da viele Leute, die sich das Spiel gekauft und nun auch in vollem Ausmaß spielen wollen das nicht akzeptieren, gibt es Countryblocker, die Alle Spieler aus Deutschland und Australien vom Spiel ausschliessen (bzw. Spieler, die Cut Versionen haben).




Oh das ändert meine Meinung dann entsprechend. Ich könnte dann nicht mit Leuten spielen die uncut haben? Insofern würde ich mir dann uncut holen, da ich mit vielen Leuten spielen will (Vor allem aus meinem Clan) die sich uncut holen werden.


Das Geräusch der SPAS ist so unglaublich doof >_<


----------



## XXI. (9. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich habe aus mehreren Foren, dass die Cut Version nur ein paar FPS mehr hat und der Ping 10 oder 15 besser ist. Nicht unbedingt ein Grund für mich, mir den Spielspaß versauen zu lassen^^.
> 
> Abgesehen davon ist das Eine Demo an der das festgestellt wurde und schon 2 Wochen her. Das wird denke ich nicht so in der Vollversion werden.
> 
> Und zu Liang Zhou: Wie schon beschrieben wurde auf Seite 1 werden in der DE Version einige Gegner rausgenommen. Das betrifft aber dann alle Leute die mit dir Spielen. Da viele Leute, die sich das Spiel gekauft und nun auch in vollem Ausmaß spielen wollen das nicht akzeptieren, gibt es Countryblocker, die Alle Spieler aus Deutschland und Australien vom Spiel ausschliessen (bzw. Spieler, die Cut Versionen haben).



Die Demo hab ich CUT, und ganz ehrlich mein Kumpel hat se uncut, ich habs bei dem aufm Rechner gespielt und danach bei mir, da ist vom Feeling her, sowas von kein Unterschied. Grad bei so Momenten wie sie bei The Parrish oft vorkommen: Alarm gehr los, es kommen Massen von Zombies, da merk ich nicht, ob ich den Arm wegballern kann oder da ein Bulle zwischendrin rennt...


----------



## Bader1 (9. November 2009)

Uncut rockt total!
bei der Cut version verschwinden die Leichen sofort und nix fliegt rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. November 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Uncut rockt total!
> bei der Cut version verschwinden die Leichen sofort und nix fliegt rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

Das und die Tatsache dass man kaum Mitspieler als Cut Spieler finden wird sind völlig ausreichen meiner Meinung nach um die Uncut Version zu kaufen.


----------



## Palatschinkn (9. November 2009)

Wir könnten ja eine Buffed Steam gruppe machen. Eigene Events veranstalten usw. Wäre sicher klasse sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. November 2009)

Buffed Clan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit 27% uncut, 5% cut und 30% Käsekuchen Spielern.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

die käsekuchen typen versauen mal wieder alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rovdyr (9. November 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Uncut rockt total!
> bei der Cut version verschwinden die Leichen sofort und nix fliegt rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, eben, wo wäre denn sonst der Spaß... Leichenberge, etc... wozu spiele ich denn einen Zombieshooter...


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

jao also am WE wär ich sicher ab und zu mal bei so nem L4D event dabei das spiel sieht lustig aus^^


----------



## Klatschmohn92 (15. November 2009)

Hiho,


weiss jemand wo ich Left 4 Dead 2 uncut kaufen kann? Müsst dann denk ich ne österreichische oder UK sein glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Vanth1 (15. November 2009)

Klatschmohn92 schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> 
> weiss jemand wo ich Left 4 Dead 2 uncut kaufen kann? Müsst dann denk ich ne österreichische oder UK sein glaub ich
> ...


bestimmt gibts das in ebay


----------



## Kremlin (15. November 2009)

Bitte sehr: Klick


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. November 2009)

g2play für 30€


----------



## Nawato (15. November 2009)

Bei g2play gibts das ziemlich billig, ist n guter Shop, liefern die Keys immer ziemlich schnell.


----------



## Soramac (15. November 2009)

http://www.gamesonly.at/XQ/ASP.index/artik...dition__PC.html
bitteschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon sehr oft bestelllt aus Deutschland.


----------



## AdamsApfel (16. November 2009)

Habe es mir mal gekauft aber leider Cut,ich werde mir die Uncut Version später zulegen.

Noch eine Frage wann erscheint es hier? ich komme mit den Zeiten einfach nicht klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




When L4D2 will go live:

    * Monday, November 16th, 9:00 PM Pacific Standard Time
    * Monday, November 16th, 10:00 PM Mountain Standard Time
    * Monday, November 16th, 11:00 PM Central Standard Time
    * Tuesday, November 17th, 12:00 AM (midnight) Eastern Standard Time
    * Tuesday, November 17th, 5:00 AM Greenwich Mean Time
    * Tuesday, November 17th, 8:00 AM Moscow Time
    * Tuesday, November 17th, 2:00 PM Japan Standard Time


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. November 2009)

Wieso willst du dir beide Versionen kaufen?


----------



## AdamsApfel (16. November 2009)

Weil Uncut um Welten besser ist.
Das habe ich beim ersten Teil gemerkt Uncut macht 10x mehr Spaß


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. November 2009)

Schon klar, aber wieso erst Cut und dann Uncut?


----------



## AdamsApfel (16. November 2009)

Weil ich den Scheiß über Steam gekauft habe und erst nach dem bezahlen sah das,dass die DE Pre-Order ist -.-

obwohl ich alles auf Englisch habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann kauf ich mir später wenn es billiger wird die Uncut über Amazon oder so.


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. November 2009)

naja, jetzt haste zumindest nen schicken Tf2 Hut für nur 45 Euro^^


----------



## AdamsApfel (16. November 2009)

Den habe ich mir schon immer gewünscht^^,aber ich hab noch nichtmal Tf2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (16. November 2009)

Also mein Bruder hat da ein sehr seltsames Problem: Wie beide wohnen ja In Österreich, ich hab mein L4D1 über Steam gekauft, er im Laden (Aber wirklich die Österreich/Schweiz Version mit den Flaggen oben) und seltsamerweiße is seine Cut, obwohl er nix falsch gemacht hat, meine ist uncut wies sein sollte.

Was kann man da machen ?

Achja und wir ham uns jetzt beide die Demo über Steam geladen, gleiches Problem, bei ihm cut, bei mir uncut.


----------



## AdamsApfel (16. November 2009)

Hat er vllt. Steam auf Deutsch gestellt?
und du auf Englisch?


----------



## Breakyou9 (16. November 2009)

AdamsApfel schrieb:


> Hat er vllt. Steam auf Deutsch gestellt?
> und du auf Englisch?



bezweifle ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so einfach ist des nicht


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. November 2009)

vllt download region. bei demos und steam loads kommts allerdings nur auf die ip adresse an.


----------



## Mefisthor (17. November 2009)

Ich verstehs auch nicht, er hat sich die demo genauso geladen wie ich, trotzdem gibts unterschiede

Naja ich weiß zwar wie man die zensierte uncut machen kann mit der einen änderung in einer textdatei, aber es ist doch beschiss das er als österreicher die deutsche fassung bekommt Oo

Mein Steam is auf deutsch aber ich habs zu CSS Zeiten kurz mal umgstellt. Die Demo war anfangs deutsch, aber seit nem kleinen Patch is die jetzt aufeinma Englisch, kA warum

Aber wies noch Deutsch war, wars auch schon uncut, also kanns das nich sein


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. November 2009)

ja, bei manchen ist Tf2 auch auf einmal grundlos uncut geworden, ist ne Macke von Steam^^. Würde mal den Support anschreiben.


----------



## Klatschmohn92 (18. November 2009)

grad am installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (18. November 2009)

Also ich persönlich find den Cut jetzt nicht sooo schlimm.

Auf eine Weise schonts meinen Rechner. Der muss so weniger berechnen. (L4D hatte ne ganze Latte weniger Anforderungen).

Hab gestern nur eine Runde spielen können. Dark Carnival ... You must be this tall... TO DIE

Problem: Englisches Intro, Spiel auf Englisch gestellt (über Steam und ingame) Deutsche Synchro (Die nicht schlecht ist, grad bei schwarzen Protagonisten fehlt da aber die Art der Aussprache).

Muss ich heute mal was dran drehen.


Zur Sache das Steam Games Uncut werden:

Kenn ich!

Half Life: Blue Box (HL, OF, BS, CS, DMC, TFC, RC) Deutsche Versionen Robos, Schrauben
Half Life 2: (Mit CSS und Hauptspiel) Deutsche Version
Orange Box: (TF2, HL2 mit EP 1 und 2 und Portal) Deutsche Version kurz nach erscheinen.

Alle oben aufgelisteten Spiele sind nun uncut nachdem ich die Orange Box registriert habe. (Sprich bei HL 1 keine Roboter mehr)

Andere skurrile Sache: Nachdem ich L4D2 vorbestellt habe hab ich nun auch das standart Day of Defeat. Dabei hab ich die offical Valve Mod Version nie gehabt :O.


BTW: Steam-ID entnehme buffed.de Benutzername


----------



## LiangZhou (19. November 2009)

Nachdem ich mir ein bissschen die Musik, das Setting, das Design und die Darstellung in L4D2 angesehn habe, bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen:

Left4Dead 2 ist eher auf eine "Die Welt geht unter? Mir egal ich hör Gun´s´Roses und fahr Truck" Thematik angehlehnt. So im Sinne von Zombiestreifen wie Zombieland oder Shaun of the Dead


Während in Left4Dead noch alles düster und irgendwie melancholisch - zerstört wirkt, kommt Teil zwei mit sozusagen fröhlichen, ja schon fast spaßigen Lebenseinstellung daher.



Ist euch das auch aufgefallen oder kommt es nur mir so vor?


----------



## Abrox (20. November 2009)

Muss ich dagegenstimmen.

Klar sind die Charaktere etwas lebhafter gestaltet, aber gerade wer Hard Rain gespielt hat weiss, dass es schlimmer nicht kommen kann.


----------



## AdamsApfel (20. November 2009)

Also mir gefällt der 2te Teil garnicht,
Der erste Teil hatte ne andere Athmo und war Spannender wie oben schon beschrieben.

Die Neuen Levels sind aber cool designed hätte man aber per Addon oder Update in den ersten teil einbringen können.
im Großen und ganzen bin ich entäuscht und finde den ersten Teil besser.


----------

